# Snowbird



## PRJFLATS (Feb 14, 2005)

Any information?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

All I know about the Open is that they are not done with the land blind yet - I guess they are maybe half way thru.

Callbacks to the water blind in the Qualifying:

1,2,3,4,6,9,12,13,16,17,21,23,25,27

Derby will be starting after the Q finishes and AM starts at 8 AM.

Andy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Fingers crossed for Andy, Jackie M. and Martha Cole Glenn


Paula


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Good luck Andy! Katie


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Updates?????


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Open - 

1st - #10 Beau/Judy Rasmuson
2nd - #25 Twister/Mitch Brown
3rd - #7 Jacki/Jean Wu or Dave Smith
4th - #11 Ellie/Kevin Cheff
RJ - # 48 Weezer/Bob Johnson
JAMS - # 54,32,31,28,22,17,19,9

Amateur

1st - #40 Weezer/Bob Johnson
2nd - #45 Twister/Mitch Brown
3rd - #43 Birdy/Yvonne Hays
4th - #23 JerryLee/ Mac and Lynne Dubose
RJ - #31 Quake/Judy Rasmuson
JAMS # 44 Band/Judy Rasmuson, #17 Beau/Judy Rasmuson, #4 Fizz/Judy Rasmuson

Qualifying

1st - # 9 Thika/Cheryl Richardson
2nd - # 17 Rae/Dave Smith
3rd - # 27 Hammer/Kevin Cheff
4th - # 23 Queen/Brandon Edmondson
RJ - #2 Vinny/Dave Smith
JAMS # 25 Harley/Lynn Troy, #13 Diva/Gerry Burmaster, #6 Chase/Rick Roberts

Derby

1st - #6 Moses/Bill Landau
2nd - # 10 Sweetie/Kevin Cheff
3rd - # 5 Mac/Lynn Troy
4th - #13 Kanga/Lynn Troy
RJ - # 12 Freeway/Dave Smith
JAMS # 2 Ticket/Andy Carlson, # 11 Stella/David Didier


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats to Judy and Beau!!! That blue ribbon makes a pretty darn nice Christmas present!
Suzanne B
and Beau's little sister Amy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Our own Andy Carlson and her dog Ticket got a ribbon. *Good going Andy and Ticket!!*


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Beau and Judy! He is one of the finest Goldens I have ever seen, and Judy is doing a great job with him


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Cong. to Bill and Moses. Bill's first time running Moses and a FIRST.
Great dog and handler!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Our own Andy Carlson and her dog Ticket got a ribbon. *Good going Andy and Ticket!!*




Ditto!!! Way to go Team Ticket!!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Andy & Ticket!


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Congrats to Andy and Tickers !!!!!!
BIG CCONGRATS to Jean, Dave, and Jacki another Open placement on the 3 year old 
BROWN DOG !!!!!

Pretty neat.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Andy and Ticket.

Congrats Judy and Beau. 

Would love to be in a warmer climate today!!!!!

Paula


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To Go Andy and Ticket!!!!!!! Katie


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats to Andy!!! 

Also, congrats to Mr. Landau and Moses....great dog! I saw him run in Alabama and he sure gave Bill/Punch a run for their money....drat that last bird of the last series! ;-)


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

And more Congrats-
To pro Dave Smith who finished all dogs he had entered in the trial-including a little dog named "Raven" who earned her first AA ribbon-a JAM in the Open.

Lisa


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Stylesl said:


> And more Congrats-
> To pro Dave Smith who finished all dogs he had entered in the trial-including a little dog named "Raven" who earned her first AA ribbon-a JAM in the Open.
> 
> Lisa


I just _saw_ that! HOOTIE HOO LISA LOU!!! Raven is a BIG DOG now! CONGRATS!!!!

kg


----------

